# Saturday 1 to 2!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Earlier in the week the seas were going to be 5 to 7 and now they are saying 1 to 2. Who is going to give it a try? We are thinking about it.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Imma be out there for sure!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn multiple hobbies--last weekend of hunting at our camp in MS. On a brighter note, I have less than 3 weeks until I transfer back to Pensacola!!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im headed to pcb on saturdaya with a gang of folks .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If it holds I'm gonna try to get after some swords


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

making plans to go get big hungry


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Swords..Fri or Sat night...looks iffy for Sunday


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

we hope to make it out - building rigs as we speak -  what radio channel do yall bs on?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its still a little early to tell for Sunday and Monday but it'll most likely be rough 'cause god hates me


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm heading out saturday, but I'll likely be limited to my closer in spots.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Go to the bottom and select wind http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Fort+Walton+Beach+FL+USFL0157

Look at each day and you'll see a low (maybe a high) on Friday evening but either way when we're in the middle of that, things are likely to be decent. Once it organizes with straight lines, that means I must be off, have time to go, and seas will climb over 8 feet. But I'm working this weekend so chances are favorable they'll be pretty good for a change. 

Now watch the hourly wind forecasts and if it goes like I've found in the past, you can very nearly guess when will be the best time to give it a try. I try to watch wind direction to kinda' see where we're at on these maps and many times it works quite well.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If someone is going diving and has room for me, I'll be out there Saturday!

You thinkin of headin to the rigs Scott, stayin closer?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Staying closer. Around the nipple area looking for wahoo.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck captain! Just got a call from Toner...I'll be out slingin steel on em!:thumbup:


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The Sea Robin will be out for a fun trip. Hitting some deeper water before the closer for two months on deep grouper.


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

Heading out of PCB...hope to post a report


----------

